# Corsair Hydro Series H100 · A 240mm radiator from corsair!



## Q9650 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am currently running the corsair h70 cpu cooler and learned that corsair is ready to release a dual radiator version of their hydro series line of products called the H100!.

I am ready to buy it as soon it available as currently it is on pre-order only (see below links)

My case is a CM storm sniper and this case comes ready with pre drilled holes to accomodate a 240mm radiator so fitting should be trouble free

*Corsair Hydro Series™ H100 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler Product Page*

Product Description:

Featuring a full 240mm radiator and two performance matched 120mm fans, the Corsair Hydro Series H100 extreme performance liquid CPU cooler is designed to deliver cooling performance that meets the needs of even the most demanding performance enthusiast. 
The H100 fully supports Corsair Link Digital connections, so you can be in complete control of your cooling. Monitor a wide range of parameters, including pump speed, coolant temperature, and fan speed, and customize your own performance profiles*. (*Requires the Corsair Link Commander, sold separately). The low-profile integrated pump and cold plate includes push-button control so you can select the fan speed and cooling performance setup that best suits your needs. The cool blue LED display lets you know at a glance which profile is being used.

 - Dual length 240mm radiator for increased surface area and cooling potential. 
- Corsair Link™ Digital compatibility means that you can be in complete control of your cooling. 
- Push-button fan control so you can select the fan speed and cooling performance that best suits your needs. 
- Two all-new 120mm fans optimize static pressure and airflow for amazing performance. 
- FEP tubing provides extraordinarily low coolant evaporation levels. 
- A new improved micro-channel cold-plate design more efficiently transfers heat. 
- Quick and easy installation brackets make it easier than ever to upgrade to watercooling. 
- Includes mounting hardware compatible with all modern CPU socket designs
- Radiation Dimensions: 120mm x 275mm x 27mm
- Fan Dimensions: 120mm x 25mm
- Air Flow per Fan: 46 - 92 CFM
- Combined Fans Noise Level: 25 - 42 dBA

Corsair Hydro Series™ H100 from ScanUK - Price: £79.32

Corsair Hydro Series™ H100 from OcUK - Price: £94.99


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 4, 2011)

Is this just a sales post?

Lame.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jun 4, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> is this just a sales post?
> 
> Lame.



wtf?


----------



## Q9650 (Jun 4, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Is this just a sales post?
> 
> Lame.



I am not promoting the product just helping others get some useful information by using this thread


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't sure H100 on my list, there is many great coolers coming up spessially from noctua, watting for reviews.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 4, 2011)

This is pretty old news, but ya it looks like a great cooler, i might just stick to my H70 for a while though, but it really depends on how well this thing cools.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty sure Corsair has switched over to CoolIT as a manufacturer, so if you want an indication of the H100's performance, check out CoolIT's 240mm ECO. It's honestly not that impressive.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 4, 2011)

I have the H70 but for this price range I think I'm going to go with the XSPC rasa X360 honestly. The h70 is great, but I only paid $79 for it. 

I don't think this thing is really worth it. Maybe if it came with a thick 360 rad, and 6 fans, and extra modular tubing. It does look really nice though. I'm sure it's a great cooler.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 4, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> wtf?



Tech specs and item descriptions are hollow without grounded reviews or documented results.  I call it like i see it.  If everybody posted an item description and nothing much else, this wouldn't be a forum, it'd be a catalogue.



Q9650 said:


> I am not promoting the product just helping others get some useful information by using this thread



Sorry to offend dude.  Get some reviews on that product versus the competition and then we can have a comparison.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm interested in how this will do.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 4, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Tech specs and item descriptions are hollow without grounded reviews or documented results.  I call it like i see it.  If everybody posted an item description and nothing much else, this wouldn't be a forum, it'd be a catalogue.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to offend dude.  Get some reviews on that product versus the competition and then we can have a comparison.



He didn't even get offended. You seem to be baiting him and trying to push his buttons. He posted a nice informative thread on a new product. I'm glad he did because I've been wanting to see more info on it.

He's not trying to sell the product. There's not really any reviews on the product yet since it's brand new.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 4, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I have the H70 but for this price range I think I'm going to go with the XSPC rasa X360 honestly. The h70 is great, but I only paid $79 for it.
> 
> I don't think this thing is really worth it. Maybe if it came with a thick 360 rad, and 6 fans, and extra modular tubing. It does look really nice though. I'm sure it's a great cooler.



No matter what custom water cooling will be better if you have the money, so definitely go with that over the H100.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> This is pretty old news, but ya it looks like a great cooler, i might just stick to my H70 for a while though, but it really depends on how well this thing cools.



How is it old news if it was just released? There aren't even any real reviews of it. It seems like brand new news to me.

I'm definitely sticking with my H70 until I setup full water. Unless Corsair will let me trade my H70 in since I've only had it for a little over a month. Speaking of, I think I'll email them and ask  Their customer support is amazing. They just mailed me free upgrades for my 800D


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 4, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> How is it old news if it was just released? There aren't even any real reviews of it. It seems like brand new news to me.
> 
> I'm definitely sticking with my H70 until I setup full water. Unless Corsair will let me trade my H70 in since I've only had it for a little over a month. Speaking of, I think I'll email them and ask  Their customer support is amazing. They just mailed me free upgrades for my 800D



It's old news because it was posted multiple times before, i never said the product itself was old news. But we have been heard about this product for about two months now (since March), if you're just hearing about it then that's probably why it's brand new news to you.

I also doubt Corsair will give anyone a new cooler for their older ones. The 800D upgrades are common, they'll send those out to anyone who needs them.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm not just hearing about it. It's brand new news because it was just released. Everything was just speculation. There will be a flood of reviews and real information soon. It's not old news man. The fact that it exists is old news, kind of.

I know Corsair isn't going to send me a free H100. I think you misunderstood me. I'm only half serious. The only reason I emailed Corsair for the upgrades is because it's common. Thanks though.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 4, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I'm not just hearing about it. It's brand new news because it was just released. Everything was just speculation. There will be a flood of reviews and real information soon. It's not old news man. The fact that it exists is old news, kind of.
> 
> I know Corsair isn't going to send me a free H100. I think you misunderstood me. I'm only half serious. The only reason I emailed Corsair for the upgrades is because it's common. Thanks though.



I agree, the product itself is new news, there has yet to be reviews of it and it's still just coming out. It's just that we've already heard of it's existence, even if it has only been a couple days since they fully showed it off at Computex. It's been posted.

And i did misunderstand you on that second part.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 5, 2011)

depends on the results I guess, if its a big improvement over the H50 I'd definitely get it for OCing past 5ghz ....


----------



## techtard (Jun 5, 2011)

It looks like a good deal for the bolt on and forget coolers. But for a little more money, you can get pre-built 'real' WC kits that are modular and can be expanded on in the future.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jun 5, 2011)

I voted no.  TBH the double thick H80 looks better at $10 less for running in a case.

for not in case.. why be so limited?

Geta 4x120 rad or even a 4x140 rad


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't get why there is a switch on top of the cpu block ????  I know I don't have such easy access to my waterblock, I like to to have sides on my cases.  I don't get it.  On the other hand I do love corsair products I thought the H50 was a great little cooler for my HTPC.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 5, 2011)

I really despise the switch thing. The H70 looks classy, this looks like crap. I might get that thermaltake one if it does well and chrome paint the block.


----------



## SlayerJC (Jun 5, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm interested in how this will do.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110604/1307101265.jpeg



And this: http://gallery.guru3d.com/gallery/Tradeshows/2011/Computex/CoolerMaster/index.html#IMG_0415.JPG


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 11, 2011)

hmmm seems the h100 will be a big boom


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 12, 2011)

still no reviews on the H80 or H100


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 12, 2011)

Spend the money on a real watercooling kit like the razza kit on frozencpu


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 12, 2011)

is the rasa kit the one where the pump IS also the res and it tends to burn out within 6 months or so on most kits.

as for the H100 i was keeping my eye on it for good quiet cooling and so i could get better ram, but with mushkin releasing new 1866mhz redlines on newegg i dont need an h100 for good ram, but im still interested. ill wait till reviews surface.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 12, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Spend the money on a real watercooling kit like the razza kit on frozencpu



nah would rather not... its a pain to setup a real WC loop, drip test etc... more pain if im changing hardware/mobos often especially... the H100 is self contained and easy to setup and the difference in load temps isnt going to be that great im sure  and I wont have to worry about leaks


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 12, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> nah would rather not... its a pain to setup a real WC loop, drip test etc... more pain if im changing hardware/mobos often especially... the H100 is self contained and easy to setup and the difference in load temps isnt going to be that great im sure  and I wont have to worry about leaks



I agree 100% custom wc is a pain in the ass as it needs regular maintenance/care! h100 is the way to go hassle free water cooling rocks! i expect the h100 to be very promising as corsair never let me down since i got the old h50


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Q9650 said:


> I agree 100% custom wc is a pain in the ass as it needs regular maintenance/care! h100 is the way to go hassle free water cooling rocks! i expect the h100 to be very promising as corsair never let me down since i got the old h50



Custom WC is not a pain in the ass. Well I mean, I guess it is if you're lazy and don't like to do things yourself. I had an H70 and it was great (although overpriced quite a bit), but now that I've moved to full water again I do not regret it one bit. From the performance to the looks it just makes the H100 not worth it at all.

You can buy an EK H30 Supreme HF nickel kit with a 360 rad for $280 and it comes with everything you need including nickel compression fittings, supreme hf block, etc, etc. It comes with all high quality parts and completely crushes Corsair's performance. It is not a pain in the ass to setup either. Not to mention you can add on VGA blocks and more rads/pumps etc.

The corsair solutions are great if you don't mind paying for them. They are very simple, work well and require little maintenance if any. I admit I liked the minimalistic look of the H70. It's going into my wife's computer soon.

I just don't think it's fair to say that WC is a "pain in the ass". That's like saying fixing up a muscle car is a "pain in the ass". It depends on the person setting it up. To me it was actually really fun setting my loop up.




LAN_deRf_HA said:


> but fixing up a muscle car is a pain in the ass.... especially if you're in the north east. Freakin' rust buckets.



I'm from Texas


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 12, 2011)

but fixing up a muscle car is a pain in the ass.... especially if you're in the north east. Freakin' rust buckets.


----------



## specks (Jul 13, 2011)

Dear Santa...


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 13, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> nah would rather not... its a pain to setup a real WC loop, drip test etc... more pain if im changing hardware/mobos often especially... the H100 is self contained and easy to setup and the difference in load temps isnt going to be that great im sure  and I wont have to worry about leaks



Only people who have never set up a wc rig would say its hard. Most of us could do it within 30 minutes and the h100 will never cool as good. 

I've run the res/pump from the raza kit for over a year without any issues


----------



## ERazer (Jul 13, 2011)

custom h20 needs little more attention than self contain its less hassle, tho i have to agree custom loop is better in cooling

i still remember how much hassle it was to change my gpu


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 29, 2011)

for those who were waiting anxiously for the corsair h100...ScanUK have it in stock as from today. NO MORE WAITING >> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/cors...e-cpu-cooler-s775-1155-1156-1366-2011-am2-am3

I just placed my order from scanuk and will arrive in 2weeks time! OMG!!

For those interested i just saw the first review of the corsair h100 @ hardocp.com >> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/07/26/corsair_h100_extreme_perf_liquid_cpu_cooler_review/    have a peek !


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 29, 2011)

No im not buying anything computer related until 2021.


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 29, 2011)

Total waste of money to upgrade to this if you have an H70 or something. That review makes it very clear.

Also - those are not normal core temps, so your actual results will probably be a lot higher.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 29, 2011)

Q9650 said:


> for those who were waiting anxiously for the corsair h100...ScanUK have it in stock as from today. NO MORE WAITING >> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/cors...e-cpu-cooler-s775-1155-1156-1366-2011-am2-am3
> 
> I just placed my order from scanuk and will arrive in 2weeks time! OMG!!
> 
> For those interested i just saw the first review of the corsair h100 @ hardocp.com >> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/07/26/corsair_h100_extreme_perf_liquid_cpu_cooler_review/    have a peek !



shouldve ordered it on overclockers.co.uk... they have it in stock now


----------



## Q9650 (Aug 12, 2011)

scanuk has just dropped the h100 price again from £87 to £84.12


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2011)

Definitely a great product. I'm gonna be making some changes to my system in a few months, and I'm eyeing the H100 for that. I've used the XSPC Rasa before, but honestly, a custom water loop is a lot of work and attention. Having done it once for the experience, I believe I'll just stick with closed loops or air cooling for my main system.

For side projects, sure, custom loops are fine.


----------



## rfowler30 (Aug 13, 2011)

you wont regret getting the h100, its a mighty fine liquid cooling machine.  works really great with SB.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 2, 2011)

tgreek said:


> Corsair Hydro 100 http://www.systo.co.uk/components/cooling-fans/hydro-h100-cwch100.html @ Systo UK (£74.62) - Bargain price.



You've just spammed the forum with your last four posts, please calm down or you might be banned.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> You've just spammed the forum with your last four posts, please calm down or you might be banned.



Already have my eyes on him


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 3, 2011)

I just brought one of these and its not to bad but if you have a H70 i wouldn't bother its doesn't cool that much better, I went from a Coolit eco to this and the H100 does have lower temps but the coolit eco rad is half the size of the H70s.


----------



## Q9650 (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you guys for your votings! I am loving my h100 but until the summer ends and the winter starts i won`t be sure 100% on how much the h100 will cool my cpu. but already i am seeing a temp drop of 5 degrees (idle) against my retired h70 which is remarkable considering the hot weather and hot room i have....


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 5, 2011)

I like aus my room cooks in the summer and im going to need the H100 on full speed or ill have to down clock my cpu O_O


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 5, 2011)

No! I have a thermalright ultra extreme 100 rev.c with 2 noctua nf-s12b flx and does almost the same as the h100 on a 4,5ghz 2600k platform


----------

